
I will dream of this $5,900 reclining work station for the rest of my days - cseelus
https://www.theverge.com/ces/2017/1/9/14174532/altwork-station-reclining-standing-desk-ergonomic-work-ces-2017
======
NKCSS
The added strain to the arms will probably mess you up...

